# Nipple plug



## Nani (Feb 13, 2021)

As some of you know I have posted pictures of my pregnant goat I have given her all of her medical needs copper and etc. I haven't been able to post anything because I've been trying to get my goats back to health sense we got them. She's still pregnant and not given birth yet and as of today I noticed something strange about her utter there was a little white plug looking thing at the end of her utter and know it's gone and know she has a whole in the middle not sure if this is a sign of labor soon and her utters are about full. I would appreciate any help thank you all for your help


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The teats always have plugs to stop bacteria from entering. It isn't a sign of birth


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Somtimes the teat plug is visible and can be scraped flush with teat opening. Nothing to worry about. Udder will gain size as she gets closer to kidding. Once her udder is so super tight it shines and teats are tight then time is very near..watch for her vulva to loosen and presents discharge 

Best wishes


----------



## Nani (Feb 13, 2021)

. Pictures this morning


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.

I agree with the others.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

After she has her baby (or babies) be sure and milk out those plugs- make sure the milk flows easily for the kids! Happy kidding!


----------



## Nani (Feb 13, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> After she has her baby (or babies) be sure and milk out those plugs- make sure the milk flows easily for the kids! Happy kidding!


Thank you so much for all your help


----------

